# Need recommendation on GPS tracker for ski



## ussk1er (Jan 4, 2018)

Does anybody know a good ski gps tracker? One that can record my ride? I looked at one called Downhill Smart - seems good, but require subscription... Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm quite happy with the free version of Trace Snow on my Droid Turbo


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 4, 2018)

I use my Wahoo Element (bike GPS computer) because my iphones battery won't survive a ski day.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 4, 2018)

Ski Trax on iPhone 7. Battery lasts fine. Just turn off Bluetooth and Wifi.


----------



## Rushski (Jan 5, 2018)

Ski Tracks on my Android has worked well.


----------



## LookinForTreeS (Jan 5, 2018)

I use Trace Snow, it just uses your gps signal only so you can turn airplane mode on and save your battery. It also collects some cool data, like top speed, number of jumps, total runs, ect. Fun to compare with your friends


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2018)

Trace also.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 27, 2020)

BUMP - tried to upload my TRACE session today and it failed.  Google search tells me that they've canned the app ( not they seem to be focused on Soccer).  What's everybody using these days?


----------



## hub8 (Dec 27, 2020)

Ski tracks.  Good satellite map mode, good backup of histories.  I have gone through like 3 cell phones and still have all my history.  Worth the $1 or how ever much I paid.  Tried many of the free apps before settling on the Ski Tracks.


----------

